# Main > General Discussion >  Who created these templates?

## Le Noir Faineant

Hi all,

Hope this is the adequate place to ask, and nobody gets upset about my blunt question - this is a cold-faced tale of piracy.  :Wink: 

So, I've been developing a fantasy setting on a semi-professional level for a while now. 

(No cheap plug here; meaning that, SOME DAY, I might try to publish it, but in an undetermined future.)

Using a few... Tiles... I think is the word that I found on Pinterest, I created a couple of maps.

The tiles being displayed as the latest pictures in my Photobucket below, as of 07/18/2016.

Now, the maps have been circulating among my friends for a while, now, and I might take them to some smaller conventions in the fall, where I run a few tables.

So, my rather naive, but hopefully honest idea is to credit the person who made the templates. Can you help me find him, or her?

Yours,

Rafe

----------


## Le Noir Faineant

Here's one of the maps I've build, via pretty cheap copypasta:



Nothing otherworldly, but even so, I don't want to take credit where credit is not due.

----------


## Ilanthar

The mountain looks like Schwarzkreuz's work, but I'm not really sure.

----------


## Le Noir Faineant

Many thanks, Ilanthar! I am pretty sure I didn't stumble over that name yet, though!

Ah, I am a doofus. The link to my gallery at Photobucket is here:

http://s175.photobucket.com/user/Des...orian/library/


The pictures of the templates are pretty up there, so maybe you can take a look.

----------


## Neyjour

> Many thanks, Ilanthar! I am pretty sure I didn't stumble over that name yet, though!
> 
> Ah, I am a doofus. The link to my gallery at Photobucket is here:
> 
> http://s175.photobucket.com/user/Des...orian/library/
> 
> 
> The pictures of the templates are pretty up there, so maybe you can take a look.


I recognize 2 of those symbols/brushes sheets as being Schwarzkreuz's work.  
Here's a link to his compiled resources thread: [Brushes & Other Tools] Schwarzkreuz Map-Elements Collection
If you want to use any of his resources in a commercial capacity, you need to get his permission first.  You also need his permission for redistribution of those resources.

There are also a few others in your gallery that I've seen before, but I'm sorry, I don't know who they belong to...

----------

